# RNS 510 fan staying on



## JoeChitussi (Jan 23, 2012)

I just noticed it yesterday after I turned off my car etc I had to get something out of it about an hour and a half later. When I opened ther door etc I noticed the humming of the fan still going. Thought maybe it was really warm so just had to cool. Went back inside came out another hour later it still didn't turn off. It eventually did when I unplugged it then hookerd it back up. 

So anyone ggot any ideas why its not turning off. I'm worried of it draining my battery being on constnatly like this. I never noticed if it did this befoire but I dsont think it did.


----------



## BarryT82 (Nov 13, 2005)

You have an 06 model and probably need to run the jumper wire to get the module to shut off. I'll find the link.


----------



## BarryT82 (Nov 13, 2005)

http://www.mk5golfgti.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37977.0


----------



## JoeChitussi (Jan 23, 2012)

BarryT82 said:


> http://www.mk5golfgti.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37977.0


alright thanks. 
It isnt staying on today so maybe it was just a fluke thing. but if it happens again I'll try this


----------



## BarryT82 (Nov 13, 2005)

It's an issue with some of the 2006 model cars and the can-bus gateway. It doesn't go into "sleep" mode after the car is shut off causing it to drain the battery and the radio to stay on.


----------



## JoeChitussi (Jan 23, 2012)

BarryT82 said:


> It's an issue with some of the 2006 model cars and the can-bus gateway. It doesn't go into "sleep" mode after the car is shut off causing it to drain the battery and the radio to stay on.


Its only the fan. Battery isn't draining though...at least not that I've noticed. Haven't needed a boost aat all


Also where can I buy those wire parts etc for the fuses


----------



## BarryT82 (Nov 13, 2005)

JoeChitussi said:


> Its only the fan. Battery isn't draining though...at least not that I've noticed. Haven't needed a boost aat all
> 
> 
> Also where can I buy those wire parts etc for the fuses


Any auto parts store, WalMart, Radio Shack, etc. It's just wire and some terminal ends.


----------



## JoeChitussi (Jan 23, 2012)

BarryT82 said:


> Any auto parts store, WalMart, Radio Shack, etc. It's just wire and some terminal ends.


10gauge wire or 8gauge?


----------



## BarryT82 (Nov 13, 2005)

That looks more like a 14 or 12, but it's probably easier to find 16. 16 is sold as automotive primary wire so it should be thick enough for something like this.


----------



## JoeChitussi (Jan 23, 2012)

BarryT82 said:


> That looks more like a 14 or 12, but it's probably easier to find 16. 16 is sold as automotive primary wire so it should be thick enough for something like this.


meh, I'll use 10 lmao. I have plenty laying around so why not haha.

thing is I found my fuse for the radio but I dunno where to connect the other lead. 
My fuse box looks incredibly different.


I'm thinking just updating the can gateway


----------



## JoeChitussi (Jan 23, 2012)

Seeing as this isnt goimg to be a permanent fix if i got a hold of a can gateway 1K0 907 530 K with the 0178 software all i need to do is swap them in correct. I dont need to go change the cecm as well? 

Found a guy here from the scrap yard with a 2008 jetta that had navi so if i get his gateway should work correct


----------

